
How the Berlin startup scene is wasting its potential - drinchev
http://www.thelocal.de/20160729/how-the-berlin-startup-scene-is-wasting-its-potential
======
jdietrich
Here's to the mittelstand. Here's to the businesses who dare to think small,
who dare to do one thing well. Here's to stability, to continuity, to low debt
and high margins. Here's to quality over quantity and 20 year plans.

------
fscherer
Would have wished for more concrete arguments. For example saying the startups
there live in the past but not explaining the sentiment or giving examples
really does not help me understand the situation in Berlin.

------
dpflan
Should we link to this post here?

"Berlin Is Now Home to 2,500 Startups"

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12196101](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12196101)

------
zimbatm
Doesn't SoundCloud count as a Berlin startup? I don't know if they are top-100
but they are pretty cool.

~~~
therealasdf
It's mentioned in the article. They are originally from Stockholm but moved to
Berlin because it costs less.

